# Cellulite 101



## ToxicAllure (May 29, 2006)

The other day I was at the park with my little brother and I overheard these girls talking about cellulite and all the mad crazy things they do to try and get rid of it. All these creams and yoga moves and what not, and then it hit me _I dont' think they understand what cellulite is_. How I'm sure most of you know, but I figured I would do a little explaining just in case.

*Cellulite*: 
*Cause:* The build up of fat between your connective tissues
*Effect:* The dimple appearance​
To begin I woud like to say that there is a difference between removing cellulite completely and reducing the appearance. Most treatments *will not* remove cellulite from your body, however they can *reduce* its appearance...which is really what we all want, right? 

So with that said....*LETS BEGIN*


Cellulite is a inflammatory condition that can be linked to many things, not just being overweight. Key factors in the growth of cellulite are decreased circulation and the deterioration of "supportive" collagen fibers. Most women have some form of cellulite somewhere on their bodies.

*Layers of Skin:*
*Epidermis* (outter layer of skin/flesh)
*Dermis* (blood vessels, nerves, connective tissue etc)
*Subcutaneous* (beneath the skin fat, there are three layers of this total)


Where the problem starts:
*Subcutaneous*​
The subcutaneous layer can basically be described as standing fat-cell chambers which is then seperated by *connective tissue*. Cellulite forms when these fat-cell chambers leak small bits of fat into the *dermis*.

Ok so now your wondering, _if our skin is all the same, how come men don't get cellulite?_.

Pause. Men _can_ get cellulite, its just a lot harder for them. Remember those connective tissues? The connective tissue in a woman runs *vertically* (the fat bubbles up between tissue which gives us cellulite), men on the other hand, have different tissue. Their tissue crosses, like an *X* therefore it is a lot harder for the fat to bubble up. Men also also have a thicker epidermis and dermis, also those lucky bastards have a thinner first layer of fat.

*Cellulite Q&A​*

*Q.*_Why is cellulite most commonly found in the thighs and butt?_
*A.* Basically? This is where most woman tend to store fat, therefore there is more room for cellulite.

*Q.*_If I lose a lot of weight, will my cellulite go away?_
*A.* Sorry dear, you WILL NOT lose all of your cellulite just because you lost weight. This is because the fat-cell chambers beneath your skin do not change due to weight loss. However, you can successfully reduce the _appearance_ of your cellulite with progressive weight loss, fad diets will not help.

*Q.*_Can Lipo. help reduce cellulite?_
*A.* In some cases it may, however there is also a high probability that it may *worsen* cellulites appearance.

*Q.*_Will topical creams help reduce cellulite?_
*A.* Many biochemicals found in cellulite creams (Caffeine, Theophyilline, and Aminophylline) can help speed up your bodies natural ability to breakdown built up/stored fat. But that cream you bought has a lot of work ahead of it. The challenge facing any cream is that it must _first_ penetrate the skin and dermis, then it must reach the target fat tissue, then it has to be absorbed by the tissue. For this to be effective, these creams would have to have a sufficient concentration (in the fat layer mind you) for an extended length of time inorder to work properly, which explains why it doesn't always work. These creams may successfully _shrink _your thighs, but they don't always *improve* cellulite.

*Q.* _Will massage help minimize my cellulite?_
*A.* Massage will help remove excess fluid in your dermis area, however it will not completely *remove* cellulite, but it may, it just might help with the _appearance_ of cellulite on your thighs, butt, etc.


----------



## Jessica (May 29, 2006)

Great post!! Thanks


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 30, 2006)

i am glad you posted this.  It is a fact indeed that  no one.... ( to my knowledge) finds their cellulite appealing but..... there is no way to get rid of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 And to prove a point written above.  When i lost weight my cellulite got WORSE


----------



## Miss World (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the great information. 
if you have an idea about this, does LPG help?! a friend of mine says it works after the 4th or the 5th session, but its kinda costy over here and I wouldn't think of doing it unless i know that it does work on everyone and not just one or two success stories


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the post!! I agree that many people do not understand what cellulite really is. Thanks for the breakdown


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

how come somedays i have loads and some days i have not even a trace of it???


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_how come somedays i have loads and some days i have not even a trace of it???_

 
This can depend on a lot of things, usually the amount of water your body is retaining - which is generally proportional to hormones and sodium levels.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

yeah its usually on a sunday when im hungover when it looks bad!

thankyou hun x


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 
_Thanks for the great information. 
if you have an idea about this, does LPG help?! a friend of mine says it works after the 4th or the 5th session, but its kinda costy over here and I wouldn't think of doing it unless i know that it does work on everyone and not just one or two success stories_

 
Endermologie treatments are probably the most well known treatment for cellulite, and from what I have heard about it, it can help reduce the *appearance* of your cellulite. It also does many things that help reduce cellulite production in the furture.

LPG treatments claim to do many things, but I'm not sure if they all work...but heres a list of what doctors say it can do:

*Reduce cellulite
*Reduces body measurements by firming your underlying tissues
*Increases production of collegen/elsatin
*Shrinks cellulite fat cells
*Increases blood and lymph flow in both your upper and lower layers of skin which supposedly:
                          * Makes your skin glow
                          * Exfoliates
                          * Sends nutrients to deep skin layers
                          * Reduces muscle tension
                          * Drains excess water, fat, and toxins from your system​
There is no certain foundation that LPG will work for you, so I would only use it as a last resort, and if you have the cash to spend on it since it _is_ pricey.


----------



## bottleblack (May 30, 2006)

This is very interesting! Are there any ways one can prevent cellulite?


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_This is very interesting! Are there any ways one can prevent cellulite?_

 
Something like...85% of women have or will have cellulite at some point in their life. Its kinda just one of those things that happens, like gray hair. However...you can prolong it. I've noticed that people who build up muscle in their legs (dancers, runners etc) won't get cellulite until later on, and even then its minimal. If there is more muscle, its harder for the fat to get excessive. Also drinks lots and lots of water, its good for you in general and it can help clear your system which will help blood flow which means its a lot harder for fat to build up. 

Also, having a nice tan helps reduce its appearance once you have it. Chances are you already have cellulite, it just hasn't gotten to the surfacing point yet. But yes...tans help. Hit the beach/bed!


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ToxicAllure* 
_Something like...85% of women have or will have cellulite at some point in their life. Its kinda just one of those things that happens, like gray hair. However...you can prolong it. I've noticed that people who build up muscle in their legs (dancers, runners etc) won't get cellulite until later on, and even then its minimal. If there is more muscle, its harder for the fat to get excessive. Also drinks lots and lots of water, its good for you in general and it can help clear your system which will help blood flow which means its a lot harder for fat to build up. 

Also, having a nice tan helps reduce its appearance once you have it. Chances are you already have cellulite, it just hasn't gotten to the surfacing point yet. But yes...tans help. Hit the beach/bed!_

 
These are so very good tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read a great article the other day about muscle and its ability to reduce the appearance of cellulite when muscle is maintained.

I have some on my bottom and upper thighs and have drastically reduced it over the past year with running and weights.


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_These are so very good tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read a great article the other day about muscle and its ability to reduce the appearance of cellulite when muscle is maintained.

I have some on my bottom and upper thighs and have drastically reduced it over the past year with running and weights._

 
Yeah. I have some around my thighs, but I started doing squats every night and its improved majorly....it has like almost vanished...although I know its sitting there waiting to pop up the minute I slack off or turn 40...whichever comes first. Haha.


----------



## Cara (Jul 26, 2013)

I use a cellulite cup! I quite like it and it feels like a massage, of course it would be better done by a team of handsome young men *wink wink


----------

